# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κόμβος ambu #11953# Άνω Πετράλωνα

## Pater_Familias

Ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά ο κόμβος με 2 if για αρχή. Για όσους ξέρουν ο Νεκτάριος έχει πολύ μεράκι και είναι γνωστός στο χώρο του mame. badge ετοιμάσου.  ::

----------


## badge

Έχω να ακούσω νέα του Νεκτάριου εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Και φυσικά να βοηθήσω και στο στήσιμο. Νομίζω ότι ετοιμάζεται να τα βάλει όλα σε ένα... και AWMN και δορυφορική και κεραία τηλεόρασης.

Πες του να μου χτυπήσει ένα τηλέφωνο όποτε είναι

(By the way, είναι ambu_*dare*)

----------


## fon_hussan

Πάντως στο wind φαίνεται ώς:

Κόμβος Amdu_bare (#11953)

Τελικώς τί από όλα είναι σωστό και τι πρέπει να διορθωθεί στην εν τέλει; wind, φόρουμ; και τα δύο από αυτά ????

Περιμένουμε τον Νεκτάριο και/με νέα .

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πάντως στο wind φαίνεται ώς:
> 
> Κόμβος Amdu_bare (#11953)
> 
> Τελικώς τί από όλα είναι σωστό και τι πρέπει να διορθωθεί στην εν τέλει; wind, φόρουμ; και τα δύο από αυτά ????
> 
> Περιμένουμε τον Νεκτάριο και/με νέα .
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Κώστας


Εγώ έκανα την καταχώρηση.  ::   ::   ::  Το διορθώνω αμέσως.

----------


## badge

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια μας να βοηθήσουμε γινόμαστε υπερπροστατευτικοί... να σου φτιάξω την εγγραφή στη Wind, το account στο forum. Και μετά καλομαθαίνει ο γνωστός μας και τα περιμένει όλα από εμάς. Το να γίνουμε μετά η νταντά του κόμβου του είναι θέμα χρόνου.

Αφήστε τον άλλον να φάει και λίγο τα μούτρα του. Καθοδηγήστε τον όπου χρειάζεται, αλλά ας πέσει και λίγο κάτω. Είναι απαραίτητο, ώστε να γίνει κτήμα του η γνώση. Pater, μην το πάρεις ως παρατήρηση, αλλά ο Νεκτάριος έχει και ώρα και όρεξη να ασχοληθεί, χώστονα  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια μας να βοηθήσουμε γινόμαστε υπερπροστατευτικοί... *να σου φτιάξω την εγγραφή στη Wind*, το account στο forum. Και μετά καλομαθαίνει ο γνωστός μας και τα περιμένει όλα από εμάς. Το να γίνουμε μετά η νταντά του κόμβου του είναι θέμα χρόνου.
> 
> Αφήστε τον άλλον να φάει και λίγο τα μούτρα του. Καθοδηγήστε τον όπου χρειάζεται, αλλά ας πέσει και λίγο κάτω. Είναι απαραίτητο, ώστε να γίνει κτήμα του η γνώση. Pater, μην το πάρεις ως παρατήρηση, αλλά ο Νεκτάριος έχει και ώρα και όρεξη να ασχοληθεί, χώστονα


Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μπορεί να περιμένει για να ενεργοποιηθεί το acount στο wind ; Μια και προσφέρεσαι να βοηθήσεις το Νεκτάριο να κανονίσουμε αυτό το Σάββατο να κάνουμε τα προβλεπόμενα.  ::

----------


## badge

Το scan πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι με συνδυασμένες ενέργεις. Έγιναν δύο λήψεις, μία με NetStumbler (Pater) και μια με Kismet (Badge). Ταυτόχρονα ελήφθησαν φωτογραφίες. Την οπτική του κόμβου και τα αποτελέσματα του Kismet scan θα τα βρείτε εδώ:

http://www.badge.awmn/ambu/

Αν κατεβάσετε τα αρχεία του Kismet scan, θα δείτε ότι πιάστηκαν εκτός από τους κλασσικούς μακρινούς (ataraxos, igna, MaxFuels, damn) και μερικούς μεσαίους (xrysoula, kinglyr, sv1gfu), και κάποιοι πολύ κοντινοί (infosat2, ipa, olkos, sokratisg). Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο να κοιτάξω το πλήρες scan, σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλα που μου ξέφυγαν. Μπορεί και το NetStumbler να δείξει κι άλλα.

Να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι ο Νεκτάριος (ambu) είναι καλό παλικάρι, πρόθυμος να μάθει αλλά και να βοηθήσει. Αξίζει στήριξης και θα πράξει τα δέοντα.

----------


## ambu

O Νεκτάριος _(μετά την διόρθωση του ονόματος του κόμβου θα είναι τελικά σκέτο ambu)_, θέλει να ξεκινήσει την επαφή του μαζί σας με ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *Pater_Familia* & τον *Badge* που ήρθαν από το σπίτι μου και έκαναν όλες τις απαραίτητες διεργασίες, ώστε σιγά-σιγά και εγώ να κάνω τα πρώτα μου βήματα σε έναν άγνωστο αλλά σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον κόσμο. One small step for me και θα μπω σύντομα στην κοινότητα σας ενεργά, με σκοπό να μάθω περισσότερα και φυσικά να ανταποδώσω από την πλευρά μου στο μέλλον σε όσους χρειαστούν αντίστοιχη βοήθεια από μένα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, σας είμαι υπόχρεος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

To scan

----------


## nikpanGR

Αν θες κάνουμε ένα κοντινό....

----------


## ambu

Αγαπητέ φίλε *nikpanGR*, σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου, ήταν μέσα στις προσδοκίες μου - _εφόσον φυσικά το επιθυμούσες και εσύ_ - η δημιουργία μίας κοντινής ζεύξης μαζί σου προς την πλευρά του κέντρου της Αθήνας. Φυσικά και θα ήθελα να κάνουμε αυτό το Link μεταξύ μας. Για τις λεπτομέρειες θα επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω pm, μετά και τις απαραίτητες συνεννοήσεις με τους *Pater_Familias & Badge* που έχουν αναλάβει να με βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο του κόμβου μου. Τώρα υποθέτω ότι αναζητάμε και έναν φίλο από την αντίθετη πλευρά _(προς Καλλιθέα)_ για να "γεφυρώσουμε" την περιοχή από αυτή την πλευρά του λόφου.

Νεκτάριος.

----------


## acoul

Τα Πετράλωνα έχουν και ωραία ταβερνάκια, ουζερί και όχι μόνο ... !! Το γκάζι το καλύπτουμε με AWMN freespot ??

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αγαπητέ φίλε *nikpanGR*, σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου, ήταν μέσα στις προσδοκίες μου - _εφόσον φυσικά το επιθυμούσες και εσύ_ - η δημιουργία μίας κοντινής ζεύξης μαζί σου προς την πλευρά του κέντρου της Αθήνας. Φυσικά και θα ήθελα να κάνουμε αυτό το Link μεταξύ μας. Για τις λεπτομέρειες θα επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω pm, μετά και τις απαραίτητες συνεννοήσεις με τους *Pater_Familias & Badge* που έχουν αναλάβει να με βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο του κόμβου μου. Τώρα υποθέτω ότι αναζητάμε και έναν φίλο από την αντίθετη πλευρά _(προς Καλλιθέα)_ για να "γεφυρώσουμε" την περιοχή από αυτή την πλευρά του λόφου.
> 
> Νεκτάριος.


περιμένω νέα σου λοιπόν..

----------


## ambu

...και εκεί που έχεις αγοράσει όλο σχεδόν τον εξοπλισμό και βλέπεις ότι ο καιρός έχει φτιάξει αρκετά ώστε να αρχίσουν οι εργασίες υλοποίησης του κόμβου...
...εκεί που λες με τα εργαλεία ουσιαστικά στο χέρι, ότι είναι επιτέλους ώρα να σηκωθεί αυτός ο ιστός που έχω στο μπαλκόνι και κάθεται εδώ και περίπου 2 εβδομάδες...
...ξαφνικά έρχεται η συννεφιά, ή μάλλον για να είμαι ακριβής η καταιγίδα. Που την βλέπεις βρε ambu θα μου πείτε, έξω από το παράθυρο αυτή την στιγμή είναι χαρά θεού...
...δυστυχώς στην πολυκατοικία μου μαίνεται μία καταιγίδα που ακούει στο όνομα: διαχειριστής και λοιποί συνιδιοκτήτες...  ::  

Ring a bell? 

Ναι συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα. Συνήθως μάλιστα περιμένουν την τελευταία στιγμή για να εγείρουν τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις τους _(τότε που έχεις όλο τον εξοπλισμό και είσαι έτοιμος να τον στήσεις ή ακόμα χειρότερα όταν τον έχεις στήσει ήδη)_. Επειδή, είναι ένα θέμα γνωστό στην πλειοψηφία από εσάς και επειδή είμαι νέος στον χώρο σας (Πλαγκτον για την ακρίβεια), επειδή είμαι γενικά ήρεμος άνθρωπος και αυτά όπως καταλαβαίνετε μου προκαλούν μία αναστάτωση τόσο σε εμένα σαν άνθρωπο όσο κυρίως στην οικογενειακή μου γαλήνη _(παντρεμένος με παιδί)_, θα ήθελα την στήριξη σας και την εμπειρία σας επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος είναι λίγος καθώς χθες αργά το βράδυ μου ανακοίνωσαν τελεσίδικα τις έντονες αντιρρήσεις τους _(ενώ μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα σε όποια λιγοστή αλήθεια συζήτηση είχα μαζί τους)_ και καλούν έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας για αύριο ή μεθαύριο το απόγευμα _(δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί ακόμα - όποτε βολεύονται οι ίδιοι βασικά)_, με θέμα την "εγκατάσταση κεραιών στο κοινόχρηστο δώμα". Ήδη από μία επαφή που είχα με κάποιους από αυτούς, δείχνουν να έχουν καταλήξει στην απόφαση και η συνέλευση προφανώς γίνεται τόσο για το τυπικό όσο και για την πανηγυρική ακύρωση της εγκατάστασης. 
Θα ήθελα να σας αναφέρω ότι ο τρέχων διαχειριστής που ουσιαστικά είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτή την κατάσταση είναι αντίθετος σε οτιδήποτε νέο, διαφορετικό ή ξένο προς την δικιά του πραγματικότητα. Είναι στενός φίλος με τους υπόλοιπους καθότι γνωστοί από παλιά, οπότε είμαι ουσιαστικά μόνος εναντίον όλων. Αλλά το σημαντικότερο ίσως, δραστηριοποιείται ενεργά σε "σύλλογο κατοίκων" της περιοχής που θέλει να "τηρείται η τάξη" σε αυτή και αντιδρά με καταλήψεις οδοστρωμάτων για τα ατυχήματα, διαδηλώσεις για τα κάγκελα στον λόφο, κυνήγι κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας και άλλων ύποπτων κατασκευών στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν από εσάς, στήριξη και γνώσεις για τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης μήπως και περάσω τελικά ανώδυνα αυτόν τον σκόπελο. Θα ήθελα εάν υπάρχει κάποιος δικηγόρος στην παρέα, όχι να παραστεί εάν δεν κρίνεται σκόπιμο καθώς αυτό ίσως προκαλούσε υποψίες, αλλά να με κατευθύνει σε συγκεκριμένες παραγράφους των Νόμων του Κράτους που είναι σχετικές και ευνοϊκές για εμάς, κρυφά εμπόδια που πρέπει να αποφύγω στην συζήτηση και ύφος και τρόπος που θα πρέπει να γίνει η παρουσίαση της εγκατάστασης από μέρους μου. Επίσης, θα ήθελα να λάβω γνώση του τι τελικά έγινε με την συζήτηση στην πολεοδομία του Δήμου Αθηναίων της 13-2-2007 σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε στον κόμβο του μέλους ximpatzis. Μέχρι και την γνωστή πρόταση να τους παρέχω από τον κόμβο μου τις όποιες υπηρεσίες τους ενδιαφέρουν σκέφτομαι, αν και δεν έχω ίσως τις επαρκείς γνώσεις.

Δεν θέλω να προχωρήσω σε ακραίες καταστάσεις (εγκατάσταση κόμβου με το έτσι θέλω), καθώς μόνο προβλήματα και πόλεμο μπορεί να προκαλέσει στην ζωή μου αυτό και όπως ήδη σας ανέφερα δεν είναι και στον χαρακτήρα μου αυτό. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την στήριξη και ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ξεπεράσω αρχικά αυτόν τον σκόπελο και να βρεθώ σύντομα κοντά σας ως πραγματικά ενεργό και χρήσιμο μέλος της κοινότητας αυτής.

----------


## ice

Το θεμα που λενε ειναι για θεματα ακτινοβολιας? 
Αν ναι να κλεισουν τα κινητα τους. Αυτα κανουν την μεγαλη ζημια.
Οσο για το στησιμο των κεραιων μας εχουν και το ελευθερο απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
δυστηχως δεν μπορω να την βρω τωρα .
Αλλα σιγουρα σε λιγη ωρα θα εχεις ολα τα απαραιτητα χαρτια να τους τα παρουσιασεις.

----------


## acoul

Θέλει ψυχραιμία το θέμα ... υπομονή και επιμονή. Η διαθέσιμη χαρτούρα που δείχνει ότι όλα είναι νόμιμα και ωραία βοηθάει ... όχι κόντρες, συνήθως είναι περισσότερο θέμα γοήτρου και όχι ουσίας - δεν θα βάλεις καμία κεραία πάνω ... !! Ο τρόπος και η προσέγγιση της ταράτσας είναι όπως η γυναίκα ... αν δεν το κάνεις σωστά θα φας σβουριχτή σφαλιάρα ... θέλει λεπτότητα το πράμα !! Καλές σχέσεις και με τρόπο στη ταράτσα μπαίνουν σιγά σιγά τα πιατάκια ... εκεί βοηθάει και το κομμάτι με τα embedded δες σχετικά στο forum. Το αισθητικό είναι επίσης σημαντικό !! Μια sexy κατασκευή είναι καλύτερη από την καλύβα του καραγκιόζη που πολλοί από μας βιαστικά δημιουργούμε προκειμένου να περάσουν άμεσα τα μεγαμπίτς ...

----------


## DiTz

Και κάτι άλλο συμαντικό...
Αν είναι δικό σου το σπίτι που μένεις, μίλισε πρώτα με τον ιδιοκτήτη!
Αν είναι δικό σου, πιστευω με την βοήθεια του dti και όλων των χαρτιών (τα οποία ψάχνω τώρα) θα βρεθεί λύση!

----------


## DiTz

Found it!!

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=265114#265114

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να προστεθεί και κάποιο ακόμα στη λίστα!!!

----------


## ambu

Αρχικά υπήρχε η ανησυχία της ακτινοβολίας και προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω στο διαχειριστή, μιας και με αυτόν είχα τις πιο πολλές κουβέντες, ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα αφού και εγώ έχω παιδί και είμαι ευαίσθητος σε τέτοια θέματα. Τα προβλήματα επιδεινώθηκαν τώρα που άρχισαν να βλέπουν τα υλικά που αγόρασα. Από 'κει και έπειτα έχουν εγείρει θέματα ομορφιάς (ο καθένας τον ιστό του κάτω από την Ακρόπολη με 3 και 5 πιάτα κ.λπ.), θέμα κινδύνου του ρεύματος που θα ανεβάσω επάνω, θέμα επεμβάσεων στα κοινόχρηστα - τρύπες για τον ιστό και το κουτί, θέμα "κατάληψης" κοινοχρήστου χώρου, μέχρι και θέμα ενημέρωσης τους _(δεν χτύπησα τα κουδούνια ένα ένα να τους ζητήσω την άδεια)_. Με βγάζουν και ψεύτη όταν τους λέω ότι προς τριμήνου περίπου, σε μία συνέλευση που κάναμε τους ανέφερα ότι σκέφτομαι να κάνω εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού δέκτη παράλληλα με ασύρματο δικτύο για το internet και ότι ίσως περάσω κάποια καλώδια στην πρόσοψη της πολυκατοικίας, αλλά τότε δεν έδωσαν καθόλου σημασία στο τι έλεγα καθώς τους απασχολούσαν τα δικά τους ζητήματα (έτσι δεν γίνεται πάντα; υπόψη τα καλώδια τελικά είναι να τρέχουν στον τοίχο του ακαλύπτου περνώντας όμως από τους "τοίχους των διαμερισμάτων τους"). Είμαι σίγουρος ότι λόγω παιδιών (όλοι έχουμε παιδιά), κατά βάθος είναι το θέμα της άγνοιας και του φόβου, όσο ίσως και το ότι θέλω να κάνω κάτι που τους είναι αφενός ξένο (ανίδεοι) αφετέρου σε χώρους που μάλλον έχουν οι ίδιοι βλέψεις για το μέλλον (από συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει). Περί υλικών, επειδή αναφέρθηκε, σκέφτηκα αφού θα φτιάξω κάτι στο σπίτι ΜΟΥ να γίνει από την αρχή καλό και όμορφο και να μείνει εκεί απείραχτο για πολύ καιρό. Είμαι ιδιοκτήτης, όχι ενοικιαστής. Ο ιστός είναι ένα μήκους 2,5 μέτρων με 3 αντηρίδες και το κουτί το γνωστό ης Hager 40x50x20, ενώ τα δύο πιάτα που αγόρασα για τα Link είναι τα Gilbertini 80 εκατοστών.
Τόνισα και πριν τον ρόλο του αντιδραστικού και "δραστηριοποιημένου στα κοινά της περιοχής" διαχειριστή. Όπου ό,τι ο ίδιο προτείνει είναι όμορφο και ωραίο _(έχει και την σύμφωνη γνώμη πάντα και των στενών του φίλων)_ ενώ τα υπόλοιπα περνάνε από κόσκινο και συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων. Ο ίδιος δεν ενοχλεί ποτέ ενώ ενοχλείται όταν είναι να κάνω κάτι εγώ. Βεβαίως όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτή η μπόρα μεταφέρεται σιγά - σιγά και στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον καθώς προκαλείται αναστάτωση.

----------


## dti

Μια χαρά είναι όσα αναφέρονται στο συγκεκριμένο topic:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=265114#265114

Επιπλέον, η "εμπειρία" του vangel από το κόμβο attica και το αστυνομικό τμήμα Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα, πιθανόν να αποδειχθεί πολύ χρήσιμη. 

ambou θα σου πρότεινα να συγκεντρώσεις όλη την χαρτούρα που κατοχυρώνει οτι αυτό που κάνουμε είναι απόλυτα νόμιμο και να περάσεις μια βόλτα από το αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής σου, παραδίδοντας ένα αντίγραφο των χαρτιών και να τους παρακαλέσεις να επικοινωνήσουν με το αντίστοιχο τμήμα του Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα για να μάθουν σχετικά...

Παρέδωσε ένα ακόμη αντίγραφο των χαρτιών στο διαχειριστή και συζήτησε μαζί τους τα συνολικά οφέλη για τους κατοίκους της πολυκατοικίας.
Σημαντικό είναι να μας πεις αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης. Επίσης αν έχουν εγκατασταθεί στην ταράτσα ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες (π.χ. πάνω στο δώμα), κλιματιστικά, δορυφορικά πιάτα, αν υπάρχουν ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι κλεισμένοι, κλπ. κλπ. που θα μπορούσες να τους φέρεις σαν παράδειγμα για διάφορες παρατυπίες πολεοδομικής και όχι μόνο φύσης...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, να είσαι ήρεμος και ευγενικός με τους υπόλοιπους συγκάτοικους της πολυκατοικίας και προσπάθησε να βρεις "συμμάχους" (νεαρής ηλικίας άτομα) που μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν ευκολότερα τα οφέλη της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Σημείωση για το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου: πριν 2 μήνες η Γ.Σ. των μελών, αποφάσισε να γίνουν όλες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για να υπάρξει επιτέλους οργανωμένη αντιμετώπιση των όποιων θεμάτων νομικής φύσης παρουσιάζονται. 
Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που έγινε από το νέο Δ.Σ. προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση;

----------


## acoul

σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι σημαντικό το low profile ... στήνουμε νύχτα ή όταν οι άλλοι σουβλίζουν αρνί, γυναίκα και τα συναφή ... συνήθως ότι είναι στημένο και δεν προκαλεί δεν είναι άξιο σημασίας ... τώρα η κατάσταση είναι άσχημη, ρώτα τον freeman που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και σιγά σιγά κατάφερε να κάνει την δουλειά του ... πολλές φορές βοηθάει να αναφερόμαστε στον εξοπλισμό ως ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και όχι ασύρματο ίντερνετ ...

----------


## vangel

Οι έκτακτες γενικές συνελεύσεις (σχεδόν στις πιο πολλές πολυκατοικίες) πρέπει να ανακοινώνονται από τον διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας 5 ημέρες πριν. Πρέπει να αναγράφονται τα θέματα της γενικής συνέλευσης και επίσης να παραδίδονται από τον διαχειριστή προσωπικά σε κάθε συνιδιοκτήτη, καθώς αφορούν το κοινόχρηστο δώμα. Οπότε... χωρίς θέματα προς συζήτηση η γενική συνέλευση κρίνεται παράνομη και θα ισχυριστείς ότι διαταράσει την οικογενειακή και ψυχική σου γαλήνη. Ο διαχειριστής αφού είναι γνωστός με τους άλλους σίγουρα τους έχει πιάσει έναν έναν ξεχωριστά και τους έχει πει τα δικά του. Οπότε στην συνέλευση:

Τον ρωτάς ποια είναι τα θέματα. Αν αναφέρει την "εγκατάσταση κεραιών σε κοινόχρηστο δώμα" απλά θα αναφερθείς στους υπόλοιπους και θα τους ρωτήσεις αν θέλουν έκτακτες γενικές συνελεύσεις κάθε φορά που θα θέλουν να βάλουν ένα πιάτο ή μια κεραία τηλεόρασης. Θα ζητήσεις αντίγραφο του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας και αν αρνηθεί θα ζητήσεις να σου αναφέρει εκείνη τη στιγμή μπροστά σε όλους το σημείο του καταστατικού που γράφει ότι απαγορεύεται η εγκατάσταση κεραιών ή πιάτων στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Θα είσαι απολύτως ήρεμος έτσι ώστε να κερδίσεις 1 ή 2 από τους υπολοίπους. Αναφέρσου στους νεότερους για αρχή. Η πρώτη συνέλευση είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή αν είσαι ήρεμος. Αφού λήξει πιάνεις έναν έναν τους επόμενους και τους λες την άποψή σου καθώς αν τους έχει ζαλίσει ο "διαρχιδιστής" θα γκαρίζουν στη συνέλευση και δεν θα σε αφήσουν να βγάλεις άχνα. Οπότε να είσαι ήρεμος. 

Λίγο πριν τη λήξη της συνέλευσης ο διαχειριστής και τα τσιράκια με τα πιο πολλά τεραγωνικά θα κάνουν υπολογισμούς για να μαζέψουν υπογραφές. Τους λες να υπογράψουν αλλά να έχουν υπόψιν τους ότι η συνέλευση είναι παράνομη. Εσύ δεν θα υπογράψεις παρά μόνο στο δεύτερο σκέλος (δηλαδή ότι ήσουν παρόν. Αν σε πιέσουν να υπογράψεις ότι συφωνείς, θα αρνηθείς). Θα αρνηθείς επίσης όποια απόφαση δεν σε συμφέρει και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα δικαιώματά σου. Το κοινόχρηστο δώμα είναι για όλους όπως και η ταράτσα με το πάχος των τοίχων!!! Οπότε έξω από το δώμα μπορείς να βάλεις ιστό και να το χρηιμοποιήσεις σαν στήριξη.

Στο κενό της υπογραφής σου (στο σημείο που λέει ότι αποδέχεσαι) θα τραβήξεις 2 ή 3 γραμμές για να μην υπάρξει περίπτωση πλαστογραφίας της υπογραφής σου καθώς θα την έχεις βάλει στο σημείο που λέει ότι ήσουν παρόν. Αν πιεστείς από όλους για υπογραφή ότι αποδέχεσαι την απόφαση της Γ.Σ, δίπλα στην υπογραφή σου θα γράψεις τα εξής: "Με πάσα επιφύλαξη". 

Όσα γραφτούν στα πρακτικά της συνέλευσης θα πρέπει να γραφτούν από τον ίδιο τον διαχειριστή αν δεν έχει οριστεί γραμματέας. Αυτό δεν τους το λες. Αργότερα θα σου χρειαστεί για παραποίηση πρακτικών από μη εκλεγμένο άτομο από τη ΓΣ για την σύνταξη των πρακτικών.

Η τοιχοκόληση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο είναι παράνομη αν δεν υπάρχει πίνακας ανακοινώσεων. Στην ανακοίνωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η υπογραφή του διαχειριστή. Αν δεν υπάρχει είναι κολόχαρτο και το ξεκολάς όπως έκανα κ εγώ. Παράδειγμα κολόχαρτου είναι το πρώτο jpeg παρακάτω.
Ο διαχειριστής πρέπει να σου έχει δώσει το χαρτί και να σε έχει ενημερώσει. Αλλιώς το μόνο μέρος που μπορεί να κολήσει χαρτί είναι στον καθρέπτη του ασανσέρ ή ένα πολύ μικρό έξω από το ασανσερ.

Αν ισχυριστούν ότι αν κάνεις εγκατάσταση, αρμόδια θα είναι τα δικαστήρια... τότε θα πεις να γραφτεί στα πρακτικά ότι θα ζητήσεις χρηματική αποζημίωση για την διατάραξη ασύλου και για όποιες δολιοφθορές ή βλάβες δημιουργηθούν στην περιουσία σου. Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι θα σε πρήζουν συνέχεια αλλά θα πρέπει είσαι ήρεμος.

Μην πλακωθείς στο ξύλο αν δεν σου δώσουν σοβαρή αφορμή. Θα το εκμεταλευτούν. Σε περίπτωση πάσας απειλής "θα σε διώξουμε, θα πληρώσεις, θα θα θα... ρίχνεις αβέρτα αλλά καλό είναι να μην γίνει στην πρώτη συνέλευση. Θα περιμένεις στις άλλες που θα το χαρείς.

Αν υπάρχει δικηγόρος από μεριάς τους (που δεν το νομίζω) δεν θα αναφέρεις τίποτα και θα τους κλείσεις την πόρτα. Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείς άμεση συμβουλή δικηγόρου εκείνη τη στιγμή, ενημερωμένοι δικηγόροι θεμάτων AWMN από εμένα υπάρχουν. Στείλε pm για τηλέφωνα. Είναι καλό backup για την ηρεμία σου και αυθεντία στις έκτακτες γενικές συνελεύσεις.

Το όπλο σου να θυμάσαι ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι η ηρεμία. Καλό θα είναι να υπάρχουν μέσα στο σπίτι 1 ή 2 γνωστοί σου για μάρτυρες. 

Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω το κοινώς Κωλόχαρτο Απάτης Έκτακτης της Έκτακτης Ω Έκτακτη. Αν δεις τέτοιο χαρτί, ξήλωσέ το και άστο ακριβώς κάτω από εκεί που ήταν κολλημένο. Απλά.... έπεσε.  :: 

Επίσης:
Όλο τα έγγραφα της ΕΕΤΤ, το πακέτο του Δαμιανού και οι κοινοποιήσεις της ΕΕΤΤ υπάρχουν στο τμήμα του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα στο Τμήμα Ασφάλειας για όποιον από τους άπιστους συνιδιοκτήτες ισχυριστούς ότι είσαι παράνομος. Υπεύθυνη σχετικά με τα μέτρα προφύλαξης του κοινού αρμόδια είναι να απαντήσει η Ε.Ε.Α.Ε η οποία κάνει μετρήσεις που αφορούν εκπομπές των κεραιών. Η Ελληνική Επιτροπή Ατομικής Ενέργειας καλείται για μετρήσεις που ξεπερνούν τα 164W για τις ζώνες συχνοτήτων άνω των 30 Μhz. Οπότε αν τους πάρουν να έρθουν να μετρήσουν κόμβο του AWMN το λογικό είναι να τους πάρουν στο ψιλό και να φάνε βρισίδι.

Ανέφερε στον διαχειριστή αν θέλει αυτοψίες να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ. Ότι τηλέφωνα χρειαστείς είναι στην διάθεσή σου.

----------


## ambu

*@dti*




> Σημαντικό είναι να μας πεις αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης.


ΝΑΙ, το σπίτι είναι δικό μου, δεν υπάρχουν ενοικιαστές στην πολυκατοικία μας.



> Επίσης αν έχουν εγκατασταθεί στην ταράτσα ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες (π.χ. πάνω στο δώμα)


ΝΑΙ, ουσιαστικά όλοι έχουν εγκαταστήσει πλην ενός που δεν έχω γενικά πρόβλημα μαζί του.



> κλιματιστικά


ΝΑΙ, του τελευταίου ορόφου (ο κολλητός του διαχειριστή).



> δορυφορικά πιάτα


ΝΑΙ, ο διαχειριστής



> αν υπάρχουν ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι κλεισμένοι, κλπ. κλπ. που θα μπορούσες να τους φέρεις σαν παράδειγμα για διάφορες παρατυπίες πολεοδομικής και όχι μόνο φύσης...


ΧΜ. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω χρήση αυτού του θέματος, είναι οροφοδιαμερίσματα με ακριβώς τον ίδιο σχεδιασμό. Όμως στο δώμα από κοινού βάλαμε μπάρμπεκιου - πεταμένα λεφτά if you ask.



> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, να είσαι ήρεμος και ευγενικός με τους υπόλοιπους συγκάτοικους της πολυκατοικίας


Χθες τα έσπασα λιγάκι με δύο εξ' αυτών γιατί ουσιαστικά όταν τους είπα ότι είχα αναφερθεί σχετικά στο παρελθόν με έβγαλαν ψεύτη και ότι δεν τους είχα πει ποτέ τίποτα.



> και προσπάθησε να βρεις "συμμάχους" (νεαρής ηλικίας άτομα) που μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν ευκολότερα τα οφέλη της ευρυζωνικότητας.


Δεν υπάρχουν.  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Επίσης αν έχουν εγκατασταθεί στην ταράτσα ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες (π.χ. πάνω στο δώμα)
> 
> 
> ΝΑΙ, ουσιαστικά όλοι έχουν εγκαταστήσει πλην ενός που δεν έχω γενικά πρόβλημα μαζί του.


Αν οι ηλιακοί είναι ΠΑΝΩ στην οροφή του δώματος και όχι απλά πάνω στην ταράτσα, είναι πολεοδομική παράβαση.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> κλιματιστικά
> 
> 
> ΝΑΙ, του τελευταίου ορόφου (ο κολλητός του διαχειριστή).


Υπήρξε κάποια άδεια εγκατάστασης μετά από απόφαση συνέλευσης της πολυκατοικίας;




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> δορυφορικά πιάτα
> 
> 
> ΝΑΙ, ο διαχειριστής


Ομοίως, υπήρξε κάποια άδεια εγκατάστασης μετά από απόφαση συνέλευσης της πολυκατοικίας;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μην τους δώσεις την εντύπωση οτι τους απειλείς με καταγγελία για τις παραπάνω παραβάσεις τους, αλλά προσπάθησε με λογικά επιχειρήματα να τους πείσεις οτι σε κάποια θέματα όπως αυτά που θεωρούνται αυτονόητα για τη λειτουργία ενός σύγχρονου σπιτιού δεν είναι ανάγκη να συγκαλούνται έκτακτες γενικές συνελεύσεις...

----------


## ambu

*@vangel*




> ...Ο διαχειριστής αφού είναι γνωστός με τους άλλους σίγουρα τους έχει πιάσει έναν έναν ξεχωριστά και τους έχει πει τα δικά του.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είμαι ένας εναντίον όλων των υπολοίπων.




> ...Θα ζητήσεις αντίγραφο του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας και αν αρνηθεί θα ζητήσεις να σου αναφέρει εκείνη τη στιγμή μπροστά σε όλους το σημείο του καταστατικού που γράφει ότι απαγορεύεται η εγκατάσταση κεραιών ή πιάτων στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο.


ΕΧΩ, γράφει χώρος κοινόχρηστος για άπλωμα ρούχων και εγκατάσταση ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων.




> Θα είσαι απολύτως ήρεμος έτσι ώστε να κερδίσεις 1 ή 2 από τους υπολοίπους. Αναφέρσου στους νεότερους για αρχή. Η πρώτη συνέλευση είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή αν είσαι ήρεμος. Αφού λήξει πιάνεις έναν έναν τους επόμενους και τους λες την άποψή σου καθώς αν τους έχει ζαλίσει ο "διαρχιδιστής" θα γκαρίζουν στη συνέλευση και δεν θα σε αφήσουν να βγάλεις άχνα. Οπότε να είσαι ήρεμος.


Αν και τα 'χωσα ήδη σε κάποιους από τηλεφώνου, όπως γράφω παραπάνω (με πέτυχαν σε μία εξαιρετικά δύσκολη οικογενειακή στιγμή και ξέσπασα), σκοπεύω να είμαι γενικά απόλυτα ήρεμος και χωρίς ξεσπάσματα. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι που να μπορώ να πάρω με το μέρος μου.




> Λίγο πριν τη λήξη της συνέλευσης ο διαχειριστής και τα τσιράκια με τα πιο πολλά τεραγωνικά θα κάνουν υπολογισμούς για να μαζέψουν υπογραφές...
> ... Αυτό δεν τους το λες. Αργότερα θα σου χρειαστεί για παραποίηση πρακτικών από μη εκλεγμένο άτομο από τη ΓΣ για την σύνταξη των πρακτικών.


ΔΕΝ κρατάμε πρακτικά ποτέ και δεν υπογράφουμε ποτέ τίποτα, θα είναι πρωτοφανές να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο τώρα.




> Η τοιχοκόληση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο είναι παράνομη αν δεν υπάρχει πίνακας ανακοινώσεων....


ΣΠΑΝΙΑ τοιχοκολλούνται ανακοινώσεις. Γενικά το περιβάλλον είναι φιλικό ίσως επειδή δεν θέλησα να φτιάξω ποτέ τίποτα εγώ στο δώμα ή αλλού.




> Το όπλο σου να θυμάσαι ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι η ηρεμία. Καλό θα είναι να υπάρχουν μέσα στο σπίτι 1 ή 2 γνωστοί σου για μάρτυρες.


Δύσκολο για μάρτυρες, εκτός και εάν το κάνουμε στην πυλωτή και ζητήσω από γειτονική πολυκατοικία κάποιον να έρθει (εάν είναι καλό αυτό - μην λειτουργήσει εις βάρος μου).

----------


## vangel

Θα υπάρξουν άλλοι που θα σκεφτούν να ακούσουν τη δική σου άποψη. Την επόμενη μέρα από την συνέλευση μάζεψε όλα τα χαρτιά. Εγώ ξεκίνησα με όλους εναντίον μου. Τώρα είμαστε όλοι εναντίον του διαχειριστή. Μέτρα τις κινήσεις σου με υπομονή και ηρεμία. Όταν σε πιάνουν τα νεύρα σου, απλά πέρνα καλά και μην το σκέφτεσαι. Μάζεψε υλικό. Πάρε με στο 84151 για τα τηλ των δικηγόρων και το χαρτομάνι.
Να θυμάσαι όι το καταστατικό δεν αλλάζει εκτός αν υπάρχει 100% αποδοχή. ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ, ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ.  ::  Αστους να χτυπιούνται μέχρι να τους κερδίσεις ΕΝΑΝ ΕΝΑΝ ξεχωριστά όπως έκανε ο διαχειριστής.  ::  


Όσο για αυτό που έγραψε ο Δαμιανός σχετικά με την κοινητοποίηση του Δ.Σ θα ήθελα κ εγώ να ενημερωθώ... Όπως και όλοι. Δεν είναι τίποτα... ένα post θα κάνετε....

----------


## manoskol

Βρες εκτυπωτη και τυπωσε τα χαρτια εξ αρχης, δευτερον το κουτι με το 
ταρατσοpc θες να το βάλεις μέσα στο δώμα ή εχεις αγορασει εξωτερικου
τύπου ? p.x hager ? Ειναι πολυ σημαντικη διαφορα αυτη.... κανε μια ερευνα στις ιδιοκατασκευες με το search word hager.... σε αυτο που λεει ο acoul
περι ομορφιας της εγκαταστασης εχει δικιο, φτιαξε κατι πολύ βιομηχανικο
που να κρεμιετε στον ιστο... και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα... εννοειτε οτι αυτα που σου ειπε ο vangel τα τηρεις σαν ευαγγελιο και αν εκτιμας οτι υπάρχει
καποια διαφορετικη κατάσταση γυρνας εδώ με αποριες, πάντως να ξέρεις
οτι σε αυτες τις περιπτώσεις και ο χρονος ειναι συμμαχος, δεν μπορει να σε κυνηγάνε συνεχεια και να ασχολουνται συνεχεια μαζί σου.... παντως για μένα
η καλυτερη εποχη να στησεις κομβο που ενδεχομενος εχει προβληματα με την πολυκατικια λογο διαρχιδιστών τον στηνεις καταχειμώνο και μολις ανοιξει
ο καιρος κανεις τις πινελιες καλοπισμου.....  ::  
Καλη τυχη και καλη συνεχεια μην το βαζεις κάτω....

----------


## vangel

Με το ρεύμα μην έχεις πρόβλημα. ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ μην βάλεις τον router μέσα στο δώμα (δες jpeg). 

Πάρε hagerόκουτο και ανέβασε dc. Τρόπος ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ υπάρχει να δουλέψεις με 12V DC. Αν θέλεις 220V όμως... Αφού δεν απαγορεύονται οι ηλιακοί, στήσε κ εσύ έναν. Εγώ ετοιμάζομαι. Μόλις χιονίσει όμως ... έτσι για σπάσιμο να ψάχνονται  ::   :: 

Ότι χρειαστείς στείλε pm ή πάρε voip. Σου στέλνω και το κινητό μου, τηλέφωνα δικηγόρων, τηλέφωνο τμήματος Αγ. Παντελέημονα.  ::

----------


## ambu

Για όσα γράψατε περί ομορφιάς, προσπάθησα να πάρω ό,τι πιο απλό και όμορφο μπορούσα. Είχα σκοπό να βιδώσω το κουτί εξωτερικά σε ελεύθερο τοίχο της απόληξης του κλιμακοστασίου για να έχει σκιά και όχι σε εσωτερικό χώρο.
Έχω αγοράσει ιστό 2,5 με 3 επίτονα για βίδωμα στην πλάκα, δύο πιάτα Gilbertini 80 εκατ. και τον γνωστό μεταλλικό πίνακα της Hager 40x50x20:

http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/1074/dsc02360zo0.jpg

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3860/dsc02363fp1.jpg

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29597

Για το δορυφορικό δεν έχω αγοράσει τίποτα ακόμα για την ταράτσα αλλά σκεφτόμουν για πιάτο 110 και βάση στήριξης μικρή για να το βάλω σε άλλο σημείο μακριά από τον ιστό.

Αν και είμαι δουλειά και είμαι σε πολύ άσχημο πήξιμο συν των άλλων, κατεβάζω τα έγγραφα που μου δώσατε, διάβασα όλα όσα μου γράψατε, θα μαζέψω όλα τα ψυχικά αποθέματα (λόγω δυστυχώς και άλλων προσωπικών προβλημάτων) και θα οπλιστώ με το πιο όμορφο και μεγάλο χαμόγελο που υπάρχει για να ηρεμήσω, αλλά να είμαι και κυριλέ στην συνέλευση. Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω πολύ όλους για την συμπαράσταση, τις συμβουλές σας, το paperstuff, για τα τηλέφωνα κλπ. Επίσης, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια και τον φίλο pater_familias γιατί έγινε ο προσωπικός μου ψυχολόγος - σύμβουλος, αφιερώνει πολύτιμο προσωπικό χρόνο για να με βοηθήσει καιρό τώρα, αλλά και γιατί με την ηρεμία που τον χαρακτηρίζει καταφέρνει να ηρεμεί και εμένα. Μαζεύω τα άρματα μου, προετοιμάζομαι ψυχικά και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά...

ThanX a lot όλους σας...

----------


## panoz

Βασικά το ζουμί είναι ότι πλέον το μόνο που μπορούν να σου πουν και στέκει "νομικά", είναι ότι στην ταράτσα επιτρέπονται μόνο κοινόχρηστες κεραίες (με απόφαση της πολυκατοικίας πάντα, όχι με νόμο του κράτους).. με άλλα λόγια η μία κεντρική και καμία άλλη.. αν υπάρχει έστω και μία ακόμα, ιδιωτικής χρήσης, δεν μπορούν (επιτρέπεται) να σου πουν τίποτα, γιατί σημαίνει ότι έχουν ήδη αποδεχθεί την εγκατάσταση κεραιών ιδιωτικής χρήσης.. και αφού δεν είναι παράνομες οι κεραίες μας, και δεν γίνεται διάκριση στο είδος της κεραίας (τηλεοπτικής - δορυφορικής - WIFI λήψης) δεν μπορούν να σου πουν τίποτα.. 

έχεις το δίκιο με το μέρος σου και μένει μόνο να τους κάνεις να το καταλάβουν..

επίσης αν τους ενοχλεί το καλώδιο ρεύματος, μπορείς να τους προτείνεις να πάρεις από το κοινόχρηστο, βάζοντας σφραγισμένο μετρητή, που θα τον ελέγχει και θα σε χρεώνει αντίστοιχα, ο διαχειριστής..

----------


## nikpanGR

όταν γίνει η συνέλευση,μπορώ να έρθω να σε βοηθήσω με την παρουσία μου,όπως έκανα και με τον bedazzled με αίσιο αποτέλεσμα.Pm με δυό μέρες πρίν...και θα είμαι εκεί....και μην αγχώνεσαι όλα θα πάνε καλά....  ::   ::  .¨Εχεις φιλαράκια δεν είσαι μόνος σου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Τσίμπα και αυτό (σε συνδυασμό με τα ΚτΠ διαφημιστικά):
http://www.parliament.gr/politeuma/synt ... ArthroID=6

ψιλοάχρηστο μεν αλλά βαρύγδουπο. Ξέρεις, τα ασύρματα είναι η δουλειά μου, ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να συνδεθώ, οπότε τσοντάρετε όλοι μαζί να βάλουμε μια κεντρική εγκατάσταση αφού δεν θέλετε να βάλω μόνος μου (γενικά υπάρχει νόμος περί κεντρικών κεραιών στις ταράτσες...αλλά δεν αναφέρεται σε wifi).

Τους χρεώνεις και 4Κ γιούρια και κάνεις μια εγκατάσταση μούρλια  ::

----------


## tyson

Τελικά τι έγινε;  ::

----------


## vangel

Έχουμε κανονίσει να βρεθούμε με τον Νεκτάριο για παραπάνω υλικό + κλιπάκια. Λογικά θα τηλεφωνηθούμε σήμερα να του τα δώσω. Έχει ενημερωθεί και δικηγόρος για backup και του έχω δώσει και τα τηλ από το τμήμα να τα τρίψει στον διαχειριστή.  ::

----------


## ambu

Τα πράγματα ήταν ζόρικα. Τρία άτομα με ένα σωρό αντιρρήσεις να μου λένε τα πιο απίστευτα πράγματα. Προσπαθούσα να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας. όλα τα χαρτιά που είχα μαζί μου ήταν περιττά, δεν τους απασχόλησαν καθόλου. Ο ένας από αυτούς είχε πάει και σε τεχνικούς της γειτονιάς και του έλεγαν για άδειες από την ΕΕΤΤ, την πολεοδομία, την αρχαιολογία (λόγω Ακρόπολης) και ότι πρέπει να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο ΜΟΝΟ θα λαμβάνει και δεν τα εκπέμπει.  ::  Μου ήρθε να πηδήξω από την ταράτσα. Δεν μας αρέσει αισθητικά ο ιστός, θα μας καταγγείλει η γειτόνισα όταν το δει, θα πέσει ο ιστός να σκοτώσει κανέναν άνθρωπο και επειδή είναι σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο θα είμαστε υπεύθυνοι όλοι μας κλπ. ήταν λίγα από αυτά που ακούστηκαν και θυμάμαι να σας πω. Ήμουν φιλικός, έκανα τις απαραίτητες συγκρίσεις (το πιάτο που υπάρχει) και ακόμα και όταν είχε ανέβει το αίμα μου στο κεφάλι και πίστευα ότι το έχασα το παιχνίδι, στράφηκα σε αυτόν που βρίσκεται στον τελευταίο όροφο και του ζήτησα έλεος. Έκανα τις "απαραίτητες" υποχωρήσεις: τους υποσχέθηκα ότι δεν θα ανεβάσω καλώδια με ρεύμα των 220 Volt στην ταράτσα - οπότε θα πρέπει να παίξω με 12 Volt. Τους εξήγησα γιατί χρειάζομαι τον ιστό (όπως το nova πρέπει να έχει απευθείας επαφή με τον δορυφόρο, έτσι και εγώ πρέπει να βλέπω τον φίλο μου τον Νίκο. Γιατί θέλω δύο πιάτα, γιατί γιατί γιατί... Τελικά η απόφαση που πάρθηκε ήταν ότι θα ξαναπάρουν τηλέφωνο την ΕΕΤΤ για το εάν θα έρθουν μετά από τηλεφώνημα/καταγγελία που θα τους ανακοινώνει ότι στήθηκε κόμβος WiFi, να κάνουν τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις για το άν είναι μέσα στις προδιαγραφές και εφόσον τους απαντήσουν θετικά...

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ...

Επίσης... Θα πρέπει να μου πείτε πόσο θα στοιχίσει ένα κεντρικό δορυφορικό σύστημα για την πολυκατοικία, ώστε να μην βάζουμε ο καθένας το πιάτο του, αλλά να έχουμε ένα για όλους.  ::  

Εκκρεμεί το θέμα, για το εάν φτιαχτεί αυτό, εάν θα μπει και κάποιος άλλος από αυτούς μέσα...  ::  

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν το τηλεφώνημα να είναι θετικό από την ΕΕΤΤ και θα χρειαστώ μετά την βοήθεια σας για να στήσω τον κόμβο μου ώστε να περάσει όλα τα απαραίτητα τεστ.

----------


## dti

Μα καλώδια με 220V έχουν πρώτοι και καλύτεροι αυτοί στους ηλιακούς τους θερμοσίφωνες και στο κλιματιστικό.
Σου προτείνω ν΄ανεβάσεις κανονικά και αφού καλύψεις με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο το καλώδιο (κανάλι, ενισχυμένο πλαστικό, μέσα από φωταγωγό, αεραγωγό, κλπ.) να τους φωνάξεις να συγκρίνουν τα δικά τους καλώδια τα οποία είναι στις περισσότερες ταράτσες που έχω επισκεφθεί εντελώς χύμα, απροστάτευτα ή μέσα σε ηλιοκαμένα κανάλια που διαλύονται με την παραμικρή πίεση...

Καλό είναι πάντως αν ανεβάσεις 220 V να φωνάξεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να κάνει ένα νέο σχέδιο με τις ηλεκτρολογικές παροχές του σπιτιού σου (και του κόμβου στην ταράτσα, ώστε να είσαι 100% νόμιμος (και από την πλευρά της ΔΕΗ).

Αν δεν θες ν΄ανεβάσεις τα 220V και πάλι υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει το ταρατσοπισί όπως σου είχα πει και με το pm (2 τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές από 220-->43V και από 42V-->220V τοπικά στο hager).

----------


## ambu

Βασικά δεν μπορώ να το "κρύψω" το καλώδιο πουθενά και ήταν η μία και σπουδαιότερη παραχώρηση που έκανα για να τους οδηγήσω στο σημείο που ήθελα. Τους είπα ότι θα κρατήσω τα μηχανήματα στο σπίτι μου και θα ανεβάσω μόνο το UTP καλώδιο επάνω. Από συνομιλίες που έχω κάνει με άλλα παιδιά, μου είπαν ότι υπάρχουνε και άλλες λύσεις που λειτουργούν απευθείας με 12V και σηκώνουν δύο link. 

Από την άλλη υπήρξε και ένα ενδιαφέρον και ίσως μπει άλλος ένας, έτσι τους είπα να με ειδοποιήσουν εγκαίρως, γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα χρειαστούμε άλλη εγκατάσταση και εξοπλισμό με κανονικό ρεύμα, οπότε θα βάλουμε μετρητή και θα τραβήξουμε από το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα.  ::

----------


## dti

Αν κρατήσεις τον router στο σπίτι σου, θα πρέπει να κατεβάσεις και τα καλώδια από τις κεραίες κάτω στο σπίτι σου, κάτι που θα σου κοστίσει πολύ (και σε χρήμα και κυρίως σε σήμα, με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα). 
Σε ποιον όροφο βρίσκεσαι σε σχέση με την ταράτσα και πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## ambu

Το ότι θα κρατήσω τον εξοπλισμό στο σπίτι μου, ήταν άσχετο - το είπα για να κλείσει η υπόθεση και να μην χρειαστεί να μπω σε νέες λεπτομέρειες για το τι θα αλλάξω για να μην ανέβει το ρεύμα επάνω. Μένω 1ο, φτάνει έως τον 4ο μετά είναι η ταράτσα και έπειτα το δώμα του κλιμακοστασίου που θα μπει ο ιστός. Καλώδια από τα πιάτα να φτάσουν στο σπίτι μου αποκλείεται θα είναι εξαιρετικά χαζό (20 μέτρα και παραπάνω ίσως). Όπως αποκλείεται φυσικά να ανέβει 220V επάνω στην ταράτσα, αφού ήταν μία από τις προϋποθέσεις για να μπει το όλο σύστημα.

Σκέφτομαι εάν χρειαστεί να βάλω κάτι κάρτες που λειτουργούν απευθείας με 12V έχουν επεξεργαστή 400MHz που δέχονται τις CM6 επάνω τους και έχουν και Ethernet εξόδους απευθείας ??? - ακόμα είδα ότι παίζει και ένα pico τροφοδοτικό στα 12V που κάθεται επάνω στην mobo???... Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες και δεν ξέρω ακόμα εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν άλλο. Περιμένω πληροφορίες για τις λεπτομέρειες για το τι ακριβώς μπορώ να κάνω... Σημασία έχει ότι "έσπασε" η συνέλευση και ότι πήρα το πρώτο ΟΚ. Να μου το λέγανε ότι θα γινόταν αυτό σήμερα, δεν θα το πίστευα - καταρχάς δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει τόση ηρεμία μέσα μου απέναντι σε όσα τρελά άκουγα. Από 'κει και πέρα θα βρεθούν οι κατάλληλες λύσεις.

Δεν ξέρω... Αφήστε με κάνα δυο μέρες να ηρεμήσω μέχρι να έρθει και το ΟΚ από την ΕΕΤΤ για τον έλεγχο και μετά θα ξαναπροβληματιστώ με όλες αυτές τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Έχω δυο μέρες να κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος, μην μου το χαλάτε...  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον όλους σας, με τιμάει η στάση σας και μου δίνει δύναμη, δεν θα τα κατάφερνα χωρίς την στήριξη σας.

----------


## ambu

UP

Ο κόμβος (εκτός σοβαρού απροόπτου) θα προχωρήσει κανονικά, λεπτομέρειες θα ανακοινώνονται για την πρόοδο και τον εξοπλισμό στο παρόν topic. Ήδη υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για ένα κοντινό link από τον φίλο nikpanGR στα 400~500 μέτρα. Αναζητείται δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με άλλο κόμβο προς Καλλιθέα πλευρά ώστε να γίνει συνδυασμένα η δουλειά και για τα δύο Link ταυτόχρονα και να ξεμπερδεύουμε μία και καλή.

ThanX a lot...

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Εγώ τροφοδοτώ το ταρατσοπισί μου με αυτό:
http://www.mini-box.com/PW-200M-DC-DC-p ... ategory=13

αλλά, είναι λίγα τα Volt και πολλά τα Ampere για να περάσει το ρεύμα από το UTP. Έχω ανεβάσει ένα ξεχωριστό καλωδιάκι σαν αυτά που βάζουμε σε ηχεία.
Έχω 5 κάρτες και δουλεύει μια χαρά, έχει κατανάλωση 30-50Watts ανάλογα το traffic.

Θα σου πρότεινα αυτό:
http://www.mini-box.com/PicoPSU-120-WI-32V

που μπορείς να στείλεις μέχρι 32V οπότε θα περνάει μέσα από το UTP.

Αλλά εφόσον θες κάτι διακριτικό, και για λίγα link, γιατί να έχεις pc για router και να μην βάλεις κάτι σε embedded;

Να δούμε και την περίπτωση να βγάλουμε μεταξύ μας ένα link αν σε ενδιαφέρει, απλά είμαι οικονομικά στριμωγμένος αυτήν την περίοδο, σε λίγο καιρό θα ξέρω…

----------


## vangel

Με την καρτούλα από το http://www.mini-box.com που αναφέρει ο φίλος Αλέξανδρος γίνεται δουλειά αλλά θα χρειαστείς ηλεκτρολογικό πολύκλωνο καλώδιο 3Χ2.5.

Το έχω δοκιμάσει βάζοντας τα 2 καλώδιά του μαζί για το + και αυτό που μένει στο -. Τα μέτρα του καλωδίου που το δοκίμασα είναι 30, σε pc με κάρτα γραφικών AGP (128MB), 80άρι σκληρό δίσκο, 512ΜΒ ram, επεξεργαστή P4 στα 1.8Ghz και έπαιζε μέχρι και COD2 άνετα  :: 

Οπότε.. με αντικατάσταση του HD με CF, αφαίρεση της κάρτας γραφικών και μείωση της μνήμης, θα παίζει άνετα βάζοντας τις καρτούλες σου κ τον adapter, και θα έχεις γύρω στα 12,3V που θα φτάνουν στην ταράτσα σου με το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο.

Η τροφοδότηση γίνεται από ένα dc regulated power supply (amarad df1764s) στα 13.8V με maximum 17A το οποίο είναι αρκετά οικονομικό από άποψη τιμής σε σχέση με άλλα τροφοδοτικά. Την κάρτα βέβαια, θα πρέπει να την κάνεις παραγγελία, οπότε με τα μεταφορικά θα σου στοιχίσει αρκετά. 

Στείλε ένα PM στον Δαμιανό. Οι μετασχηματιστές που σου αναφέρει είναι πολύ καλή και οικονομική λύση, καθώς στην πολυκατοικία σου υπάρχουν ήδη από τους άλλους ενοίκους 220V με τους ηλιακούς τους.

----------


## ambu

Βασικά δεν είχα αναφέρει ακόμα τίποτα σχετικά με τα του κόμβου μου, καθώς μόλις σήμερα με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μου έδωσε το ΟΚ να προχωρήσω στην υλοποίηση του κόμβου μου, ο κύριος που είχε αναλάβει να δει τα της ΕΕΤΤ. Ο ίδιος μάλιστα μου πρότεινε ως λύση να πάρω ρεύμα από το κοινόχρηστο στην ταράτσα και να βάλω ρολόι-μετρητή ώστε να δείχνει πόσο καίει και να πληρώνω την διαφορά. Του εξήγησα ότι δεν είναι κάτι που συζητήθηκε και θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθώ με τους υπολοίπους για αυτό και μου είπε ότι θα τους μιλήσει ο ίδιος για αυτό το θέμα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τουλάχιστον αυτός, ενδιαφέρεται και ίσως τελικά να συνδεθεί, οπότε αναμένω να πάρω έγκριση για ρεύμα από το κοινόχρηστο. 

Έχει κανείς υπόψη του πόσο περίπου κοστίζει ένα τέτοιο ρολόι/μετρητής και πόσο απλό στην τοποθέτηση του είναι;

----------


## senius

> Έχει κανείς υπόψη του πόσο περίπου κοστίζει ένα τέτοιο ρολόι/μετρητής και πόσο απλό στην τοποθέτηση του είναι;


Γιά δες εδώ : 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=45

----------

